
I Won’t Teach My Kids to Code, and Neither Should You - johan_larson
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/12/against-teaching-kids-to-code-creativity-problem-solving.html
======
drewrv
I think learning to code as a teen or adult is really easy if you have strong
abstract reasoning skills and literacy skills. I don't teach my kids about
coding, I do hit them with logic puzzles, math questions, and teach them to
read. If they nail those skills (in addition to the ones the author mentions)
they'll be able to pick up programming in a few weeks.

------
johan_larson
There are a lot of white collar jobs where being able to do a bit of coding,
if only at the level of Excel functions, is somewhat useful.

If I had kids, I think making sure they learn to code would be sort of medium-
priority. Less important than learning to swim. More important than learning
to dance. Perhaps on par with speaking a second language well.

